# Goldies IVF/ICSI Part 17



## Rachel

New home Goldies  

Lots of love and luck xxxxxx


----------



## saphy75

Bump !!

just for you Caroline  

pam xx


----------



## cazandant

Hi to any Golden Oldies out there! I'm now 45 and the dh has just had his 50th birthday, so am beginning to feel that this ttc is getting more difficult (we've been trying for 5 years).  I'm still willing and able to continue with egg donation (have tried twice but no pregnancy) but am reassured that the chances can improve up to 95% pregnancy rate on a 4th try at this tx.... if we ever get that far.

Sadly, dh thinks he may give up now and this is causing us both a lot of heartache. Our only avenue now seems to be Spain (where we went for our last tx) but unfortunately that just adds to the stress levels!!

Any Golden Oldies out there who can offer some positive news and any views from older dh's who have had a rethink after unsuccessful tx?

Look forward to hearing from you all out there, Caroline x


----------



## nuala

Hi,

I have just finished my 1st IVF which unsurprisingly at age 44 was a BFN.  We only started on this road in April after trying for 9 months and of course I wish I had investigated things before we got married - musn't look backwards though.  We have a consult in 2 weeks and will see what they have to offer us at this point and make decision then.  Have been very upset these last ten days since BFN trying to accept we may not be able to have a child but I know I am not the only one on these boards with these thoughts in my head.  

How many IVF treatments did you have and at what point did you begin to think of ED? 

Thanks,
Nuala


----------



## cazandant

Hi Nuala

We had IVF in 2002 but my eggs were too old!!! went on to the waiting list for egg donor whilst we thought it through. 18 months later we had 2 embryos transferred but no luck.  We went to Spain in May this year as no waiting list there (now 2-3 years in this country so we can't wait that long!!) and had 1 embryo transferred - no luck again.... however, they think 65% chance on 2nd tx with them and up to 95% chance on 4th tx!!!!... don't know if dh can cope with the stress though!

Hope you're hanging in there - us oldies must stick together against the cruel ageist system in this country!!! How old is your dh  We only got married last year and the tx certainly puts a big strain on our relationship as we run a business together too!! 

Good luck and keep to your dreams whatever happens, love Caroline x


----------



## nuala

Hi Cazandant,

Thanks for the message of support.  My DH is 41 and neither of us have any children nor were we married before so all seems so cruel that its so difficult to get treatment once you're over 43.

You sound like you've been through lots all ready.  Take care and keep in touch.

Nuala


----------



## yonny

Hi girls,

Hope I can join you?

Im 40 and never pregnant, DH one DD already! After 2 yrs of ttc we've now been told that due to DH poor SA we must start the ICSI route!
Starting all this in 2 weeks at Chilterns hospital.............
scared,worried,excited,fed up..you name it !!

my elder sister has had one IVF at 44.............and fell pregnant with twins! so it does happen!!!
Im following her example by doing lots of natural stuff, acupuncture for both DH and myself, lots of vits and chinese herbs!!

Hoping and praying, like we all are!!

Take care

Yonny xx


----------



## cazandant

Hi girls

Nice to see there's a few of us older and wiser ones!!! I'm also into all the acupuncture and eating well side of it.  Sadly the dh won't entertain acupuncture though he sort of takes the odd vitamin.  Any good ideas

Now trying to think of a way around the dh to tell him I want to start the tx for another egg donation in 3 weeks time!  This means that the embryo transfer could probably be at the end of November....

Any ideas on how to talk him round?? At the moment he doesn't think he can face the trip to Spain and the stress again.  As he has to do his sample bit in Spain on the same day the eggs are retrieved from the donor, we only get about 36 hours notice of when he is required... and it stresses both of us out!!

Very tricky business.... 

Take care all you goldies, love Caroline x


----------



## Lorri

Hello  !  Can I join you ?  

Is it just me or does being that much older add to the stress, due to the feeling of running out of time ?  Trouble is, until I started IF treatment I never felt old !

I am about to have immune tests which is going to add to the cost and delay ! 

My dh has been very good about taking vitamins and is up for acupuncture (once I locate one), the only thing is he smokes cigars and is struggling to give them up ! 

Caroline - I have no advice I am afraid, thats a tricky one, but my dh has surprised me with what he has been prepared to do.


----------



## sculley

Hope i can join your thread too......i am just about to start my first cycle of ivf at Woking Nuffield.  I am 40 (will be 41 when treatment starts) and DH is 39.  I already have a daughter (with another partner) and she is 16.  So it was a long time ago that my body was pregnant....think it has forgotten what to do!  We seem to have no obvious problems, even though DH has had surgery for testicular cancer.  They seemed very surprised at the quality of his sperm!!!!!  

I dont feel old, but guess my body must be.  Am optimistic about the treatment....but got the distinct impression from my first consultation today that i should not hang around.  

Keeping fingers crossed.........

Sculley


----------



## yonny

Its dreadful isnt it.............
we know we're not old really, living full active lives and holding down jobs and relationships etc etc...........and then we start treatment and POW!!

I agree with you Lorri, it adds to the stress, that awful feeling of time running out and there aint a darn thing we can do about it!!!

BUT, mind over matter!!!! We have to get as fit as we can, DH's as well! Sorry that your DH wont entertain acupuncture Caroline, the crazy thing being that it would help lower his stress levels if he went for a few sessions!!!
Hope you get it sorted out, let us know!!

By the way, its taken three months of pestering and an appt with a consultant to get my DH to acupuncture! 
It was in Hitchin Lorri, anywhere near you? the natural therapy centre there
and the lady doing it is Holly Dunbar who works there on Weds and at Zita Wests clinic in London the rest of the time!
She's fab!

Sculley, good luck, sounds like the prognosis is good so far, you've had a baby already and DH's sperm is good so everything crossed for you girl!

Lets all stay as optimistic as we possibly can............and we can keep our sanity(just!) by ranting and raving on here!!

Bye for now
Yonny x


----------



## cazandant

Hi to Nuala, Yonni, Sculley and anyone else having a peek... or who wants to join us golden oldies!!

Thanks for all your support and   to all of you too!!

Are we more stressed than the younger ones or does the life experience make us more philosophical?  I suppose I set myself time limits (which I keep breaking!!) as I didn't think I would still be ttc at age 45!!  But...I'm probably fitter now than when I was 40 as I've learnt how to look after myself better generally - and what works and what doesn't for me.

Definitely love the acupuncture, and am seriously thinking about doing the training in a couple of years time (once we have a baby in tow of course!!)  BUT STILL CAN'T WORK OUT HOW TO PERSUADE DH THAT ACUPUNCTURE WOULD MAKE HIM FEEL LIKE A NEW MAN!  He just keeps saying he's scared of needles and that's that.  His main philosophy seems to be that he wants to lead a 'normal' life - basically eating and drinking what he wants.  In a weird way I think he's jealous of me that I have the drive/self-control/determination/?bravery to give up booze/coffee and try holistic therapies etc. and it seems to drive him the other way!!!  Or am I just imagining things??  Also I think he feels he's done enough ttc over the last 4 years and just wants to give up!!

Hi Nuala... are you still there??  I had my first IVF aged 42 but they couldn't fertilise any of my 11 x poor old eggs!!! So we went down the ED route, once I had thought it through.  How are your eggs looking??  Hope they are still spring chickens!!! My step sister got pregnant at age 40 after 2 weeks coming off the pill!!! We've been talking for about 10 years about how much we both wanted children, so I don't think she dares ask me if I'm still ttc...

Yonny... I've been pestering him for over a 9 months to no avail.  What did the magic trick with your dh - getting him to acupuncture?  How is it for him?? Has he got any tips for my dh??

Lorri...I did manage to get dh to give up smoking when we moved to a new house and I pointed out that he was reducing the investment by making it less sellable!!! Perhaps you can try this one on new carpets/curtains/soft furnishings

Sculley...sounds like you're so nearly there - hope you had a good appointment with the consultant.

Keep the faith sisters!!! We'll all make our dreams come true one day...

Love, Caroline x


----------



## Lorri

Caroline - Me too, probably healthier (definitely thinner) than I have ever been. I try to watch what I eat and don't drink nearly as much as I did when I was a youngster. Dh smokes outside or up the pub, its a constant source of irritation to me, that he can't give up. I have tried bribery, encouragement, nagging etc, but he always starts up again grrr.  I gave up smoking 14 years ago, and so know how hard it is, but if I can do it, why can't he !? Have you tried pandering to his ego re acupuncture ? ie "Surely you're not afraid of a few measly needles " .

Yonny - I am not too far from Hitchin (I'm in Watford), but work all week, so it would be difficult.

Sculley - I will be 41 (next month) by the time I start again, and my consultant has already said about time not being on my side, fsh levels blah blah blah, but I got really good embies last time, so am feeling a little more positive  !

Nuala - I often wish we had investigated treatment earlier, we have been married 11 years, but never felt old or that time was running out, till last year, when I was approaching 40, but then we thought we would be able to live childfree, but you change as you get older.  I hope you are feeling a bit more positive after your BFN. It took me a few weeks - we chatted on another thread.

Oldies definitely need to stick together   . Have blown some bubbles to you ladies 

Lx


----------



## Kazzie

Hello Goldies
here's another one! I orignally posted on introduction boards and found Nuala's comments v helpful.
I'm almost 45 (in 2 weeks) had 1st appt at Lister recently where chances were explained to me (less 1% using own eggs) still upsetting even though I knew this beforehand. Shed a few tears & felt better after. Have decided not to use donor eggs (but good luck to those who do x)
Have had blood test to check hormone levels, awaiting result - and am thinking of trying artificial insemination first and then IVF.
good luck everyone
k x


----------



## Lorri

Hi Kazzie,
That must have been very hard hearing that, I am not surprised you were upset. I know what  you mean about wanting to try without donor eggs first, that was my feeling too. 

I hope your hormone levels come back ok. 

Lx


----------



## sculley

Dear All

Anyone on a 'flare' protocol ? (not sure if that just what our hospital calls it or whether that is a technical term!).  This is where the treatment starts on day 1/2 of AF and not on day 21.  I am not sure why my consultant chose this option for me...

And a stupid question?  Why are you all going on about acupuncture? can someone explain!  Am i missing out on something!!

Hope everyone is have a good week



Sculley


----------



## Lorri

Hi Sculley,
I did the Flare aka short protocol and started on day 2. It is usually for older women or poor responders, as you stim and down reg simultaneously, and only take the drugs for about 2 weeks then EC and then ET and then 2ww. I think the stim dosage is higher too.

I haven't had acupuncture myself, but am seriously thinking about it. 

Lx


----------



## sculley

Thanks for that info on short protocol - guess some of us 'newies' really dont know what is going on!!!!  I guess at nearly 41 i am an oldie!


----------



## Lorri

Sculley

I am a relatively newie too, but am learning as I go. I have learnt so much from FF. My dh complains about how much time i spent on here !!!  

41 is only old in IF terms ! I never felt old till I started this rollercoaster, now I feel ancient !


----------



## nuala

HI Goldies,

I have not been posting for a few weeks and have been away but back now!!  It was great to read everyone else's experience of the ageist health system.  I must say though my experience at The Lister is nothing but positive and I feel they treat me with respect and of course it is their duty not to sell me the impossible.  It was explained at our first consult that at age 44 statistically there was a 2-5% chance of success - meaning a live birth.  The pregnancy rates were not much different in 42/43 age group but the miscarriage rate is 68%.  However these are statistics which can be read in any way you like!!

We were back at the Lister this week for our follow-up consult following my BFN from my 1st IVF.  We were prepared to be told that our only options now would be donor egg or adoption (not ruling these out just want to try first things first).  These were discussed but in the context of for the future not today as based on the results of our first IVf they were really pleased with how I had responded throughout they just cannot tell anyone why it didn't result in pregnancy and are happy to support us through another IVF!!  We were delighted as agreed if we could we would go again.

I am now waiting on my AF to arrive in the next 3-5 days unless the 1st IVF has messed it up and then we'll be off on the rollercoaster again.  

I too have started acupunture based on all the positives I've read and heard.  Thanks for the tip on the girl in Hitchin that's only 20 mins from me.  I have a girl who comes up from London who also works at an IVF clinic in Highgate and she's lovely.  

My DH is very supportive but still has about 1 cigarette a day and a couple of beers.  I think it is better not to push them too far on these matters -luckily he likes Guinness which is full of B vits and everything in moderation is fine.  Getting them to relax is important and reducing stress but let them find their way with gentle suggestion.  Resting and Sleep is actually one of the best things. 

All the best to The Goldies and stop feeling old - you are not - it is how you feel that is important. PMA PMA PMA

Nuala


----------



## Lorri

Hi Goldies

I just had immune tests to check if this is the reason for my BFN. These have all come back clear, so still no reason for it, just unexplained I guess ! It does just go to show, it can fail for no reason, but it should give us hope that it can just as easily succeed. Better luck next time I guess.

Nuala - hope your AF arrives soon so you can start again.

Lx


----------



## Rice cake

I was told that since I'm nearing 43 and have had 3 failed attempts at IVF with my own eggs my chance of getting pregnant with my own eggs is at best 5% and have been advised to now go for donor eggs now even though each time with my eggs 3 good grade embryo's were transferred.

A donor egg cycle is much dearer but I'm sick of going through all that agro each cycle only to have very little chance of it working and think it will be better to spend more money to get far better odds and so I think I will follow their advice


----------



## Lorri

Hi Rice cake,
Sorry you have had that news, 3 failed attempts must be really hard too  and I know what you mean about the aggro for low success rates. I have also read and heard that you have better chances with donor eggs over 40. Is it definitely your egg quality that is the cause of your failed IVF ? I have seen on here that quite a few women go to Spain for donor egg treatments.

Have you seen this on the sister site about over 40s http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=1

Good luck with whatever you decide, its certainly not an easy road is it ? Nor is it cheap !

Lx

Lx


----------



## Rice cake

Hi Lorri

Each time my embryo's looked very good but they never implanted.I think its just my age.My FSH is very good,so much so that if it were not for my age I could be an egg donor

I raised whether I should look into this killer cell /immunology thing with my consultant and she said its not worth it in most cases (incl my own).

I am now on an English list for donor eggs.Going to Spain seems hassle I don't need and I'm not convinced the Spanish clinics actually have better rates

I read the American article on the sister site on over 40's.

It seemed to be saying over 40's should think twice about freezing spare embryo's rather than shoving them all in.I had spare's on two of my cycle's but under UK law could only have three put in each time.A lady who used to go on this thread had all sorts of tests and went to America for treatment because that way she could have more put back ,I think she got pregnant because of having about 6 put back in America but miscarried and may have gone onto the donor egg route when she decided she wanted the better odds with donor eggs


----------



## Lorri

I had 3 put back too, I was wondering if you could have more elsewhere, its certainly tempting to go abroad because of that. Its so unfair that the HFEA can dictate to us how many we get put back.

My clinic (ARGC) suggested immune tests after just 1 failed cycle, but i think its still a fairly new thing, and not all clinics believe in it. My tests came back clear.

One thing I have considered is assisted hatching, as your egg outer shell becomes harder as you get older, I believe, I am not sure if there is any connection with this and fsh.


----------



## nuala

Hi Everyone,

SO here I am about starting my second IVF at my tender age.  My clinic says all they can do is tweak the odds and so I think thats worth going through the inconvenience of the whole process.  Heres to all our miracles.

Nuala


----------



## Lorri

Nuala,

Best of luck, I hope this is the one for you.  Are you doing short/flare protocol ?

  

Lx


----------



## daisyg

Hi everyone,

Just to say I think I'm the lady Rice Cake mentioned.  I didn't start trying to get pregnant until I was 44 and started immediately with IVF.  I had 3 put back at the LFC, and the Lister and had 6 put back at Cornell in NYC.  I got pregnant each time but miscarried each pregnancy.

It was only after these 3 miscarriages that anyone did any blood tests (even though I had asked for them before) and found that I have 2 inherited blood clotting disorders as well as potential auto immune issues.

Anyway, the doctors all said it was the age of my eggs that was the main reason for miscarriage and they encouraged me to try donor eggs.  I was really glad to move on to DE (because of the trauma of all the ivfs and m/cs).  Sadly, I have just had a miscarriage from my donor eggs (while on asprin and clexane for the clotting - sadly it now appears I should have had steroids as well).

This has all left me feeling very sad and confused.  I am clearly fertile and I don't believe it was all down to the age of my eggs.  Sadly I am now 45 so I will try donor eggs again, even though deep down I still hold out a tiny glimmer for my poor old eggs.

Sorry to go on.  I haven't really got any answers except that it is worth having the basic blood tests done (e.g. APS, Factor V, MTHFR, Thyroid, Insulin resistance, Anti Nuclear Antibodies, Thrombophilias etc.) plus the usual uterine checks (e.g. HSG) plus sperm checks (I am single so I don't know much about this).

It is worth having an initial NK/cytokines test, but the other tests are more likely to flag up issues I think.

Finally, I think it is ridiculous that we are not allowed to replace all the embryos we make as the risk of multiples is almost negligible.  This for me was the big advantage of Cornell coupled with the fact that their success rates are miles ahead of anywhere in the UK.  For me though it didn't matter as I was destined to miscarry them all anyway.  However,  given the large percentage of aneuploidy eggs at our age, it is heartbreaking when you make 6 embryos and 3 have to be discarded.

For me the most important factor is the success rate of the clinic over 40, it needs to be a top clinic with a superb laboratory and daily monitoring, frequent scans and blood tests, plus the blood tests mentioned above to eliminate thrombophilias and other auto immune issues, thyroid, and uterine checks.  

I also believe there may be something in using blood thinners and steroids empirically even if there appears to be no obvious blood test results.  I am also a great believer in gestone (injectible progesterone) as I did not absorb Cyclogest and I had great progesterone levels using injectibles.  (The US clinics all use prog. in oil - they do not believe pessaries deliver reliable prog.).

I feel like I have done so much research and spent so much emotional time (and money) and I still have no baby.  It is very hard for all of us.

Wishing all of the Goldies the very best of luck.

Daisy


----------



## dollyzx

Hi All 
Haven't posted for ages as haven't felt " strong " enough , but just wanted to wish all you Goldies well & back up Daisy's post . It is so worth getting immune tests done . I had 3 perfect IVF cycles - 10 + eggs each time & top grade embies . 1st ended in BFN , 2nd in a biochem pg . I asked about testing at this stage , but was discouraged . However after my 3rd ended in a biochem I had the tests which showed I have a blood clotting disorder & am just about to have an FET using asprin , clexane & pred . How I wish I'd known before my last fresh cycle . Am now 44 & this will be out last try ! 
Good luck & hope all your dreams come true 
Dollyzx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemum42

Hi,

I'm a golden oldie.....43 two days ago.

I'm on my first IVF with EC planned for 30th september if all goes well.


I start Menopur today, as well as the Busrerlin I have been on for two weeks.

DH is 35 and childless and fertile. i have three children youngest 11, but was sterilised after her and a reversal has failed....hense IVF.

Love to chat.

My next scan to check the Menpour is next sunday...25th.

I'm not optomistic in the slightest.... and not taking any vitamins or special therapies at all.
Trying, but failing at not becoming obsessive.
Diane


----------



## sculley

Dear all Goldies

On the subject of putting back multiple embies - my consultant advised me (even at my age, 41) not to have 3 put back as it will increase the chance of miscarriage. They also kept mentioning the high chance of twins, their stats show 50% chance of twins (all age groups).

I am starting my first cycle of ivf with AF next week, on the flare or short protocol.

Anyone else just about to start?

Sculley


----------



## nuala

Hi Sculley,

I am presently on the pill and have a baseline scan next Thursday 29th.  All going well I will start shots of Buserelin the same day.  At The Lister they give you the pill for 14 days to rest your ovaries and make sure there are no cysts growing before starting DR.

Which clinic are you attending??

Nuala


----------



## Lorri

Hi Sculley/Nuala

I am hoping to start on flare early next week too (just waiting for AF), of course FSH could scupper my plans ! 

I had 3 put back last time and am considering maybe just 2 next time, but have read somewhere that the risk of multiples is so much lower in older women, so am still undecided. On the other hand, if I do get BFP, I doubt I will do another treatment as by the time I am ready again I will definitely be too old, so maybe a multiple would not be so unattractive. Don't forget, a few years ago you could have many more than 2 put back ! I am going to wait to see how the tx goes.

It would be great to have goldies as cycle buddes    I am at ARGC. 

Lx


----------



## daisyg

Hi everyone,

Frankly the info. regarding multiple embryos is wrong in my opinion.  The best results for women over 40 are if multiple embryos can be replaced.  The incidence of aneuploid embryos is very high at this age and more embryos increases the chance of a normal one being transferred.

The risk of multiples (more than twins) is frankly negligible.  Yes there may an increase for twins, but again at well over 4o (e.g. 41, 42 etc) again this is really neglible.
There is no evidence that more embryos (up to 6) increase chances of miscarriage.

This is one of the reasons why the top US clinics (e.g. Cornell, CCRM) have relatively high success rates for over 40s compared to the results of most UK clinics.

Daisy


----------



## sculley

Nuala, I am attending the Woking Nuffield, treatments starts with AF Buserelin day 1/2 then add Menopur for 10-14 days.  Scans every two days after the initial 6 days, so they can really get an idea of how the follies are growing.

Daisy, I think the multiple embies is a tricky one - I have to take the advice of my consultant as to what is best for me.  I am not prepared to go to US for treatment, so i have to accept what is available for me now in the UK.

Lorri - why are you only considering only two next time? I think i might talk to my consultant about 3 if first cycle fails.  I am only going to have two goes anyway - so if he agrees thats what i will do.

Wannabemum - The not getting obsessive is tricky isnt, i fell like i have put my life on hold since being referred for IVF, which is one of the reasons why i will not go through this more than twice (and the financial aspects).

If two cycles dont work, then I am going back to concentrate on my career, having fab holidays and enjoying my 16 year old daughter.  Not to say i wont be really disappointed, but if i plan what i will do then perhaps that will keep me from going off the rails! 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE....my drug taking starts next week


----------



## daisyg

Hi Goldies,

Sorry sculley, I didn't mean to offend with the post.  I totally understand as I have done 2 cycles in the UK.  I guess what I was trying to say was that I feel that over 40 it seems a good thing to go for the maximum 3 embryos.  But once again, this is a totally personal opinion.

Wishing you all the very best.

Daisy


----------



## sculley

Daisy - no offence taken.  We all do what we feel we have to or want to do!  As i already have a 16y/o DD i guess my desire may not be as stronge as others.  (but it is strong enough!!!!).

Lets hope we all have success soon
x


----------



## Louise999

Hi everyone

Have been reading the Goldies threads for ages now but not sure if I've ever posted !  Anyway, found out yesterday that our 2nd IVF attempt hasn't worked and came on here to look for some inspiration really.  It's reassuring (if a little sad) that there are others in the same boat.  

Stupidly had high hopes of this cycle just because we got 3 embryos to transfer (only managed 2 the 1st time) and they seemed to be of good quality but it wasn't to be.  We have decided to give it one last go, after which I think we'll go down the adoption route. I'm adopted myself so it's not a big issue for us really, although it's very sad to give up on the idea of a DS or DD that will be a genetic part of us.  Hadn't really thought about the egg donor option until yesterday but am now wondering if it's worth considering.  It'd have to be abroad because I couldn't bear the 2 year wait here but not sure how I'd fit all that last minute travel around my job & whether it would just make me really stressed!  

Anyway, best of luck to everyone wherever you are in their cycles.  I did the short flare cycle this time and it did result in a slightly higher egg yield (5 as opposed to 3).

Is anyone taking DHEA ?  I read about it on a US site and was amazed by the claims people on there were making for it in terms of it improving egg quality and quantity. 

Louise


----------



## Lorri

Hello Goldies

Sculley - I am only considering 2, in the hope that it may give me frosties for another attempt (quite a few women seem to have better success with frosties). Also, all the tests I have had show that there is no reason for implantation failure and cons measured my uterus during hysteroscopy this week, so I feel that my chances are much better for next time. Its just something that I toss around.  I don't think I could bear to risk triplets, but i will wait to see and do what feels right on the day. If I don't succeed, i have plans to move house, buy a new car and have more holidays too, as all of that has been put on hold for so long as we have been saving !

Louise - I am adopted too, and this my second go may be my last, but we are not able to go adoption route for various reasons. Having someone related to you who is also genetically related means so much to me as I have never met a blood relative. Looking at stats, donor eggs dramatically increase your chances. What is DHEA ?

Daisy - How many embryos women have put back should be a personal decision between them and their cons. Mulitple embryos definitely increases your chances, and I get so mad being dictated to by HFEA. They take our money and make our choices ! 

Lx


----------



## yonny

Hi Goldies,
I joined up ages ago but as Ive only just been seen by my consultant I didnt have much to say although I have been reading your posts with interest over the months! 
Well, my FSH level is a bit high at 10.3 and my BMI also, although my con is prepared to carry on as he believes age is more of a factor than weight!
I go back to see him on 10th October for a day 3 FSH test and for DH to have another SA to see if all the vits he's been on have helped any!
Its all such a waiting game isnt it!!
Anyhow, I shall keep you posted on what happens!
Good luck to everyone else...........Im always on here keeping up with you all and hopefully I will have much more to talk about soon!


----------



## Louise999

Hi 

In answer to Lorri's question, DHEA is an anti-ageing supplement which, according to what I've read on an American site, can do wonders for the quality of eggs and subsequently embryos for us "goldies".  Apparently you should ideally take it for 3 months or more before your IVF cycle. I have started mine today, hopefully in preparation for a 3rd attempt in January 2006.

Louise


----------



## Lorri

Louise - Thanks for that, its a bit late for me now, as I am hoping to start tomorrow (depends on fsh), but if this tx fails I will take a few months break over the winter and will look into DHEA if I decide to try for a 3rd and final time.  Us goldies have to do everything we can to improve on egg quality, so I will be very interested to hear how you get on.  

Yonny - 10.3 is not too bad, good luck on getting it down. BMI is another one of those factors that some believe can make a difference, but if that is the case, large women would never have children, and that just is not true !  

Lx


----------



## sculley

Goldies

Wish me luck, am starting my 'flare' or short protocol cycle today!!! AF arrived early this morning, so today will be my first day of buserelin, and i will have a baseline scan either today or tomorrow.  Got mixed feelings right now


----------



## Louise999

Sculley

Good luck !!  I did a short "flare" cycle last month, although it sounds a bit different to your's.  I started on the stimms injections on Day 2 of my cycle then from Day 6 also injected Orgalutron (which acts like the Buserelin I think).  I much preferred it to the standard long cycle as it was (funnily enough) much shorter !  Do you mind me asking why they're recommending it to you ?  In my case I only got 3 eggs with the standard cycle so I was put on the short one in an attempt to get more.  It did work as I got 5 (still not that many I know !).

Louise


----------



## sculley

Louise

thanks for your reply - it seems like my hospital, Woking Nuffield, recommend this protocol for everyone over 40.  This is my first attempt at IVF, i already have a 16y/o dd so i know I was fertile!!!!  My cycle starts on day 1 with buserelin, then day 2/3 with menopur, this latest anything from 10-14 days (or longer i guess if nothing is happening).  We get scanned, baseline at day 2 (or start of day 3 in my case), then on day 6 and then every second day until EC.  Sounds really easy and straight forward (!).

So where are you now with your IVF cycle?

Sculley


----------



## Ams

Hello to everyone - I'm just about hanging on to 39 by the skin of my teeth I'm actually 40 on 18/10 when I will officially embrace being a 'goldie' !!

I am just going through 2nd IVF - 1st one when I was 35 - it was a pretty traumatic NHS experience that frankly I did not ever want to go through again (ACU at LRI) - finally plucked up courage to give it another go at CARE in Notts - but things aren't going as well as they could be.  I've been on Buseralin and started my stimms 7 days ago.  Ist scan showed only 2 follicles so we were really disappointed - I'm told that its not uncommon for things to change rapidly whilst stimming so fingers crossed some more have appeared on my scan tomorrow.  I just hope it turns out I had 14 last time ..  I'd be interested to know if anyone has ever been advised to abandon treatment for just having 2 ?    

Since I had this news on Monday I've been overthinking all the possibilities of what I have or haven't done or could've done/avoided and driving myself chuffing bonkers - if Buseralin dreams or hot sweats aren't keeping me awake at night the flipping ifs and buts are !!  HELP !!

I seriously think that I'm just not one of lifes lucky people (apart from having the most wonderful DH) - but whatever luck I do have I am happy to give to anyone here who needs it ....

X


----------



## wannabemum42

Wanted to give hope to you younger oldies, in that my second scan (today) shows 15 follicles and I'm 43.

First scan on sunday showed 10 follicles.


Against all odds...FSH is 5.5


Don't ever give up.


----------



## Lorri

Hello Goldies !

Sculley - Me too !! Starting stimming tonight, so slightly different. I will do my first injection once my curry has had a chance to settle   

Louise - My "flare" this time sounds similar to yours, I am starting with stim (CD3 today) and will have LH suppressant in a few days (not sure when). Soooo many injections this time round  

Wannabemum - Wow,15 follies thats fab ! Make sure you keep drinking the water with that many follies you may be higher risk for ohss.  My fsh came back at 8.8 ! It has been higher in the past, so thats encouraging. When is your EC ?

Lx

Ams - I am a libran too, but will be 41 next week (aarrgghh). I feel 29 though ! Some days I feel 59 ! As you get older, you respond less well to stims. I have no experience re abandoned cycles, but it only takes 1 egg for BFP ! Don't give up, you have to try to stay positive


----------



## Ams

Hi

Thanks for encouragement - we had some slightly better news this morning in that I now have 4 follies with a possible 2 more if they mature (I may have to up my dose of Menopur) and I'm back in on Sat for scan and verdict - Friday could be my last inj (apart from Pregnyl) how happy am I ? I've really struggled with them -my legs are black and blue - not attractive !

Wannabemum - 15 follies is amazing (if slightly uncomfortable) - should give you an excellent choice after EC - good luck.

Lorri - thanks for kind words and I am much more positive now if I get two that will be great but you are completely right it only takes 1 for BFP so keeping fingers, eyes, ears and hair crossed ... I hope you're getting on ok with all your injections ..

I've noticed a few people talking about FSH levels but I have never been told what mine are - I dont suppose I could do much with the information anyhow but what does it tell you ??

Also now that I am fairly close (poss Monday) I wondered if anyone had had a local anaesthetic for EC ? I had a general on NHS and would much prefer to have it again but CARE charge approx £225 extra so I thought I'd opt for the cut-price scary option - I hate having to go down the 'cheap' route but by having this and Buserelin instead of the nasal spray we've saved over £300 - isn't it awful to put a price on these things - in Finland couples are entitled to 5 cycles free on their NHS equivalent - anyway dont get me started on that one ....

Good luck to all of you.

Ams 
x


----------



## jess p

Just had to post here to give you lovelies some hope!

I am 39 in Jan but my FSH is already fluctuating - not been below 10 for ages & up to 16 in July.

Just had my 1st ICSI - didn't down reg.  Had top dose of Puregon.  Only produced 3 follies & 1 teeny weeny. Best follicle was 20mm.  All 3 contained eggs!

Just found out that ALL 3 HAVE FERTILIZED!!!!!!

Don't give up!!!!  I nearly abandonned this cycle cos I was convinced it would fail when the response to the drugs was so poor.

         

All the best, love Jess xxxx


----------



## Louise999

Jess

Congratulations on getting all 3 fertilised ! You must be well chuffed.  My FSH seems OK for my age (it was 6.5 in July) but in both my IVF attempts I've never produced many eggs (3 & 5 respectively).

Sculley - in answer to your question about where I am in my 2nd IVF cycle - I got a BFN last week so am gearing up for another go in Jan if the doctor's in agreement.

Louise


----------



## nuala

Hi Goldies,

Wannabemum: wow what a fantastic number of follies - you are an inspiration to us all!!   

AMS:  On my first IVF I had 6 possible follies - 2 were too small and in the end they collected 4 eggs and all 4 fertilised - sadly I got a BFN but now on my second IVf just started DR with Busereling tonight.  You only need one so keep PMA    

JESSP:  3 thats fab         

Off to grab some zzzzzzzzzzzzz's to give my body a rest.

Nuala


----------



## wannabemum42

Phew, getting all hot under collar now girls...help me out please.... ........need support and reasurance and just repsonses to read please.


My mind is spinning...anyone else felt like this before EC

You all know by now that our journey is being recorded by the BBC for a documentary on older women and IVF? (october 06)

The cameras are here a lot of the time, but today I went alone for the scan....DH was working.

I went for my last scan..and get this.....

18 follicles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I mean like wow!!!!!!!!!!..there were 10 on the first scan and 15 two days ago.

I was absolutely amazed, and had gone to scan on my own because DH needs to get sales targets at work.

There are 8 follicles looking really good and the nurse said a few more could be on target for our EC now booked for sunday morning at 7.30am

Was meant to be today for the EC, but got delayed to allow more to grow....(worked)

Thing is I'm worried sick now.

I was told a 5-10% chance of it working...or even getting any follicles at all........but I seem to be doing so well that it's making me build up my hopes...I'm honestly trying not to, because I know the fall will be harder if this comes to nothing...but I can't help it.

It's making me visualise a child...our child.....the mind is so cruel.

I think I have gone into this thinking that it would probably fail- feeling I have one foot in the grave

So, the outlook that DH and I had was that he would be happy if we gave it our best shot.

The lining of my womb is good they say and I'm nervous as heck now ..even DH has said he's scared..he has no children...he's 35.

Phew, I'm all confused...just want this over either way.


----------



## sculley

Wannabemum.....as i said in my PM, be positive.  You are right 18 follies is excellent - so you are obviously doing something right.  And think now not long to wait until you get a result...loads of people dont get this far.  So, relax, take a deep breathe, smile to yourself and eat some chocolate!  Keep us all posted on EC and how you feel afterwards.

GOOD LUCK...   

Sculleyx


----------



## Lorri

Wannabemum - You have to stay positive as it gives you a better chance. If you think of failure it won't hurt any less if you don't get BFP.   . I was excited and nervous before my EC.  Sculley is right, to get this far is great, and with such positive news, must increase your chances, surely ?!?!  Go ahead and visualise, it is supposed to help   . How brave of you to be filmed for this. When does it come out on TV, any idea ?

Jess - Congratulations on 100% fertilisation !! What dose of Puregon were you on ?

Ams - I only ever had anaesthetic for EC, not general, but it puts you to sleep, and is lovely to just wake up afterwards, but I am kind of morbidly curious about what goes on, and don't blame you for wanting to sacrifice your comfort for cost, this is such an expensive process. FSH is supposed to be an indication of your egg reserves. My clinic won't start treatment until it is below 10, as they say response is poor. Luckily mine was 8 this time around, which is good.  Plenty of women do manage BFP on high FSH though. I will keep everything crossed for you. Let us know how you get on

Lx


----------



## zora

HI , only just found this 'goldies' thread. I'm 41 on my first IVF attempt. Trying for about 12 months previously.FSH was 9.7 at start of cycle but has been as low as 4.3 few months back. Have some fibroids on outside of uterus but decided against myomectomy for the moment. The time pressure of being over 40 is totally stressful I think.The waiting for each stage I find really hard. 
Yesterday went for day 9 scan and  sadly only 4 follicles. Was gutted but have now picked myself up after encouragement from this website thanks to you all and will be going for another scan on Monday. Good luck to all of you out there.


----------



## susieB

Hi all

I have been on these boards for a long time and never realised we had a goldies thread. I am 44 now and have to admit reading this board echos My own experiences to a T. I cant seem to find anyone who has had successful IVF in our age group - its very depressing.
I read an earlier msg who said her eggs wouldnt implant - i think this is my problem as well howewer my FSH level has falled from 4.8 to 2.0 which is a sign of poor ovarian reserve. I am due to start my 2nd IVF attempt soon - after trying Clomid for 4 months - then been told i probably had blocked tubes. I had a little girl 8 years ago but sadlyshe died whn she was a toddler. Since then I got pregnant at 40 but had a m/c due to an accident - so will never know if i would have carried to term. Had 2nd m/c at 12 weeks 2 years ago. first IVF attempt last year unsuccessful - only one embryo but grade 9 - highest is grade 10.

Sometimes i feel like facing facts and giving up. Has anyone anywhere heard of anyone having successful IVF over say 42?

Thanks all

HOpe i get to know you all soon
Love 
Sooze


----------



## Lorri

Hi Sooze - Welcome to goldies. You have suffered some terrible tragedies, you must be a very strong person, I hope that your next IVF is the one for you. We all go through so much to achieve what comes naturally to so many couples and no one can really understand what it feels like, unless they have been through it. I only found this thread a short while ago too, and have found it comforting to chat and swap stories with ladies with similar issues. There are other ladies over 40 that have been successful. Off the top of my head, from ARGC girls, Carmela (sidsgirl) just had twins last monday at age 40 (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37627.70). I am sure that there are many more on here, but I don't know them. Which clinic are you with ? Have they said what your chances are ? I often feel like giving up. I was going to have 3 goes, but its been so expensive and so stressful, I think this 2nd go might be my last, also I need to move on. Do you know when you will start again ?

Zora - You said it ! At 40+ the pressure is incredible isn't it. I feel like its now or never and am anxious at every step, as I keep expecting to hear "don't bother you are too old". I am 41 in a matter of days. My stim dose has been upped since last attempt only 3 months ago. I have my first scan tomorrow since starting stimming 4 days ago, which is earlier than I expected, and so now I am stressing about that, stupid I know ! You could grow more follies, but 4 is still more than 0. Its quality not quantity that counts. Good luck with your next scan  

Sculley - how are you doing ? I responded to your IM.


----------



## zora

HI Lorri  -thanks for your encouragement. Trying to focus on the quantity not quality mantra. Encouragingly read on another thread about others who have had 3 and gone on to have a BFP so this is my focus now . Bit confused about stages of the scans.I'm at Hammersmith on the long protocol  maybe because it's my first I wasn't put on the short one which I read somewhere oldies are normally on ? The scan for follicles was day 9 of FSH stimms . When I asked the doc she said there probably would not be anymore follicles of any use by the next scan but with 4 there's still a chance. So bit confused  as to if I could hope for anymore folls or not . 
Sooze  -      you must be a very strong person to have  gone through all that you have so stay positive. There are others out there over 40 who have had success .  I think naturally we all have up and down days when we feel  like giving up but its best to try to think positive if possible .Which clinic are you at ?


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello!

Do you mind if I join you? I have just had a BFN this month 

We were incredibly lucky to get a BFP with our first IVF + ICSI cycle at the ARGC (following 3 IUI on the NHS - complete waste of time!) and I have a DD born in March 2003. Since then I have had 2 fresh IVF + ICSI cycles plus a FET( transferred two top grade blasts).

My last cycle was my best ever! I produced 16 eggs, 13 mature, 12 fertilised and transferred 3 blasts, one of which was described by the embryologist as a "great big fat juicy one" and two other good quality blasts. Sadly, we had none left over to freeze.

Even the clinic told me that they were surprised that it didn't work for me this time!

I realise that I am incredibly lucky to have DD, but I desperately want a sibling for her. I am an only child and I have always hated it!

Anyway, we have our follow up consultation this Thursday, so I will then know whether it is worth cycling again. The clinic just keep telling me that I respond very well to the stimms at my age and that it is just bad luck that it hasn't worked so far and that it will work again for me...

Financially, it is crippling us. We both work in the public sector and so are on relatively low pay.

Anyway, sorry for the "Me" post!

Sooze - I was so sorry to read of your personal tragedies - they make my quest for a second child pale into insignificance. Life is so cruel sometimes, and always to the nicest people. I do hope that life is kinder to you and that your next IVF cycle is successful.

Hi Lorri - I have seen you on the ARGC girls thread. Yes, Carmela is an inspiration, twins at 40! Way to go!

Wannabemum -  18 follies! Well done! I think that you are very brave to allow the BBC to follow your treatment, but I think that it is a brilliant thing to do. IVF gets so much bad publicity in the tabloids. It is great that somebody can put the record straight.

Hope to get to know you all soon,

Bye for now
Love
Jules


----------



## wannabemum42

Hiya everyone...


Bit late, but just popped to to let you know that we went for our EC today at 6.45am.

Went there with our 18 follicles and we now have 13 eggs swimming and flirting with DH's sperm overnight in the incubator.....

Yes...13, couldn't believe it. 

Feels strange that those tiny things 'courting' in the jar at the clinic overnight could be our baby.

The clinic made me feel very special by saying they have never known a 43 year old (Like me) at the clinic with more than single EC numbers.

I felt happy for my consultant who smiled all the time today.

Feeling sore, but surprisingly calm and loved up with DH after all the upheaval and emotion, which is a nice surprise.

I am not worrying at all about the fertilisation somehow, I feel totally calm in a strange way- I am normally a worrier.
DH is lovely and calm too and has looked after me all day.

I had a GA, so been falling in and out of sleep all day....we both didn't sleep much last night...I kept thinking that my body was ovulating and worrying myself to death, eyes open in the dark.


The mind plays tricks on you, nothing you can do about it...got up at 5.45am.

Hard to sit up straight now...sore inside, like really bad period pains, but bearable.

Happy that part is over and glad to stop those flippin' injections.

Suppositories now though (rectally) 

Ahh well.

DH is at work tomorrow , so I am alone and wil wait for his call after the embryologist tells him if we can go for ET on tuesday.

I hope that this post ing makes other older 'mums to be's' a little more optomistic.

The very best to everyone else..if you feel half as happy and in love as I do this evening...you are almost there.

Diane and mark


----------



## cazandant

Hi Goldies

Just back from a short holiday and really pleased to see so many goldies chatting away on here!!! I think I may be the oldest at 45 tho!!!!! So that makes you all young uns!!!   

Anyway, good luck to all of you and don't give up just yet! Don't know about you, but I feel fitter now than I did when I was 40.  I've learnt so much about my body and how it works over the last 5 years, that I'm sure I'm getting closer to the BFP each time.

As we're having ED our cons always says I've got the same chance as the age of the donor would have   so I've tried a 25 year old egg-share (with 2 embies)and a 19 year old ED (with one embie)!!!

I'm also really into acupunture and have finally managed to convince the dh to go along too as my acup'ist specialises in male infertility.  He can't stand the needles tho' so has opted for crystals which work but take longer... so we'll see if that helps - he's certainly calmer so far....

So keep going and I'll let you know how our 3rd ED goes - I'm having baseline scan tomorrow and should start DR'ing by Thursday if all goes well....

lots of love and luck goldies... we've got to beat those media pessimists too!!

Caroline xx


----------



## zora

Well done on your EC wannabemum. Great to see such positive news for one of us goldies.   Wishing you all the best for your ET
Z


----------



## wannabemum42

7 eggs fertilised overnight. 

Yup, this old hen got a big huge seven from 13 eggs in the face of all the advice that we would be lucky to get any at all...just shows you....oh this feels so good.

We are so happy, and so shocked and so in love.

Going for ET tomorrow.

So happy.


----------



## jess p

WOW! Your post just made me cry - am so, so pleased for you.  One of those little beauties has just GOT to be the one!

Good luck - sending you tons of     up to   !  Well done to you & DH &   to the ageist doctors! 

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## susieB

sorry to be so thick! but what exactly is Stimming?

Thanks girls 

sooze


----------



## wannabemum42

Thanks for the positives, I'm a wreck..and the post about eggs not dividing and people gettring sent home made me cry too.


( In lay mans terms......stimming is the process of taking drugs to stimulate your ovaries as far as I understand it. Mine happened with 4 powders of Menopur after I down regged on 0.5% Buserelin.)


Love and luck to everyone.


----------



## Lorri

Hi

Wannabemum/Diane - Well done on your eggs and fertilisation !  I took arnica tablets to help recover from EC, it is supposed to help, but I don't know if I would have been worse if i hadn't. The evening of EC was the most painful for me, I hope you feel better for tomorrow. Good luck for ET    . 

Sooze - Wannabemum is right, stimming is when you take drugs to stimulate your ovaries so that they produce more than the normal one egg. I am having daily injections for stimming.

Jess - Have you had ET yet ? What dose of Puregon were you on ? I am on 600iu.

Caroline - good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope it goes ok and you are ok to start d/r

Lx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Diane - well done! What a bumper crop of eggies 

Lorri - good luck with the stimms!

Caroline - hope the scan went well.

Jess - hope that everything is going well.

Hello to everyone else!

My next step is our follow up consultation at the ARGC on 6th October. Feeling rather nervous and trying to make a list of questions to ask, as my mind normally goes blank at the key moment!

Love, luck and   to all the Golden Oldies,

Jules


----------



## Lorri

Hi Jules, 
Good luck with your followup, I hope you get to see Mr T and that he manages to give you some help about deciding what to do next. At my followup it went so quickly and I didn't ask too many questions as he told me what his thoughts were, and suggested immune testing and hysteroscopy and then waiting for a good cycle, which luckily all happened very quickly.

Take care and let us know how you get on

Lx


----------



## sjm

Hi ladies, I last posted a few months ago when I was going through tx number 2 (ICSI) but no luck with the final result I am afraid.  This is probably the last go for us - had my Day 3 FSH test which was 9.2 and waiting for Day 20 to start the nasal spray.  I will be on the long protocol as I have produced around 7 eggs each time although we only have had a couple fertilised - but these were good quality eggs.

Anyway will be sigining on again and checking up on everyone's progress.

Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone.


SJM  (age 41)


----------



## nuala

Hi Goldies,

Wannabemum - wow what a crop and great fertilisation.  I hope your Et went well today and all are now snuggled in and growing    

SusieB - there are indeed a number of girls on this board and some other UK boards too that have been successful at 43, 44, 45 and 46!!  indeed today I was at my surgery having some bloods and my nurse told me about her sister who had 8 goes at IVF all BFN and at 44 stopped. Last year aged 45 she fell pregnant naturally and now aged 46 has a bouncing baby girl!!!  Miracles do happen in many different ways.  

At my clinic The Lister they explain that IVF at this age will tweak your odds and as long as it is doing that then for me it is worth going through.  A PMA is important but also a dose of realism too.  I try to keep my life as normal as possible whilst I go through my cycle so no one even knows that I am doing this just myself and my DH and a couple of close girlfirends who live overseas.

Isn't it the most beautiful day girls!!!      

Nuala


----------



## Lorri

Hello Goldies,
Mustn't let this thread get lost ! 

Jules - how did your followup go ? 

Jess - did you have ET yet ?

Diane - How did your ET go ?  How many did you  have put back ?

How are you all doing - Ams, Sooze, Zora, Diane, Nuala, SJM, Caroline, and of course my cycle buddy Sculley ?

Lx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just a quick update from me on my consultation, as we spent 2 hours travelling into London and 3 hours travelling out, due to a burst water main on West End Lane! It normally takes us 45 mins to 1 hours!  

Had DD with us too, which made it much worse!

Anyway, have finally made it home!  

We saw Dr Ahmed, who I don't remember seeing before but he was very pleasent. He gave our chances of success as around 20% and suggested that it could be that due to my age, the embryos had chromosomal abnormalities, which was why they were not implanting. He suggested that it was worth doing another cycle, but that we should have pre-implantation screening, to try to screen out any abnormal embryos before ET. This all sounds very promising, but it will cost an additional £2,500!

We will struggle to finance another round of IVF and I really don't know if we can afford any "extras". Then again, if we a spending thousands on treatment, maybe it should be "in for a penny, in for a pound or £2,500!"  Hmmm..... 

Anyway, the earliest that we can cycle again is in December so we have a while to think about it.

Not sure what to make of a 20% chance of success.....last time we saw Dr Tariq and he put it at around 40 -50%, due to the fact the we had already had a live birth, which apparently doubles your chances, but Dr Ahmed didn't seem to think that the fact that I had already had a live birth would influence the outcome of any subsequent treatment...

Hi Lorri! Have read your post over at the ARGC girls thread - good luck with triggering and EC!

Dianne and Jess - hope that ET went well and that you are resting up!

Caroline, Sooze, Nuala, SJM, Sculley and anyone else that I have missed - I do hope that you are all doing OK.

Jules
XX


----------



## wannabemum42

Good morning fellow oldies...... 

I'm feeling more than bright and breezy after a really horrible night last night of pains which almost had me calling the clinic in the early hours, but today I feel they have vanished.

My boobs don't feel as sore too today, but I was told that it's just my body getting used to the progesterone.

I am day 6 after EC today (day 4 after ET) and feeling back to normal hormone wise.
I also feel a lot better for being told that the suppositories are made of wax and that the drug oozes from it.
it melts within 20 minutes and the drug progesterone is absorbed back into your body via the vaginal walls.....the residue ends up in you knickers.

, not nice, but necessary huh?

I thought the suppository was melting and spilling all it's goodness outside me you see.

I do wish these clinics would tel you the simple things like that vefore you start to worry yourself to death.

I am sure my 3 little embryos are just fine.  

I'm having a good day and wish everyone else the same.

Anyone else testing around the 16th?

Love Diane xx


----------



## sculley

Dear all Goldies

Just a quick update - after upping my menopur two days ago my follies seem to have learnt their lesson and are now growing nicely.  Still unsure if EC will happen next Wed or Fri (apparently EC does not happen on a thursday!).  I am going to 'will' more follies to grow so by my next scan on monday they are happy to proceed.

Sculleyx


----------



## cesca

Hi, I am 44yrs old and have just embarked on a fet. We have had two frosties in the freezer for 2 years and had a couple of ivf treatments in between, both of which failed . Our last chance using my eggs so we are keeping everything crossed that they survive the thaw. Has anyone had a success at this age with frosties? cesca


----------



## dollyzx

Hi Cesca 
I'm also 44 & in the same position as you , 3 failed cycles & about to have last go using 3 frostie's . Terrified !! 
Wishing you all the luck in the world , you never know & miracles do happen 
Love Dollyzx xx


----------



## Lorri

Good luck Cesca and Dollyz. I was not lucky enough to get frosties so can't advise you, but will keep everything crossed for you both     .  When are your transfers ?

Wannabemum - cyclogest (or cyclopest as I have heard it referred to), can be messy. I usually have problems keeping it in place (through back door), as it makes me want to go to toilet  . Keep feeling positive thoughts     

My levels and follies are behaving themselves now, so hopefully its EC for me on Monday or Tuesday.

Lx


----------



## wannabemum42

Best of luck for your ET, hope everything goes well for you.  

Take it really easy after and don't try to be supermum like I did...it hurts in the long run at night time when you are shattered...x

All seems well with me, but who knows.


Roll on 16th October for my test.

What are 'pee-tests' and what do they do?


----------



## zora

Hope everyone is OK. Afraid bad news on my side. Didn't get to the ET stage. Waiting to see the consultant. 1st IVF at 41 still very upset  feel like a complete failure . 
Lorri , sure you will be fine for your EC. Good luck
Z


----------



## Lorri

Hello Goldies,

I am triggering tonight with EC on Monday !!! I will let you know how many I get. I am not expecting too much as my scan today showed some of my follies were still a bit small, but the rest are huge !.

Zora - I feel awful for you, you must feel really disappointed, to get this far. 

Diane - pee tests or pee sticks or hpt are home pregnancy tests or if OPKs ovulation predictors. Keep positive for the 16th, not long to go now.

Sculley - Sending you follicle growing poistive vibes, hope you get your EC wednesday   

Lx


----------



## zora

Good luck with EC Lorri as you know the follies can grow more n a few days. Fingers-crossed for you
Z


----------



## susieB

hi all well i got a BFN Friday and AF arrived yesterday   I feel empty. ive been sick for the past two weeks with an asthma attack - probably got too much time to think.

going for ivf soon - but want to wait till im the best ican be. am losing weight - taking a shed load of vitamins - only one cup of tea per day no coffee and hes on zinc and selenium. Im watching my diet drinking 2 litres of water per day - no booze - walking and swimming when im well - Phew just reading all this  i feel i deserve a medal or dare i say it - a baby.

Am Obsessed by the thought that my problem is that the embryo wont somehow take to the lining of my womb - dont ask me where i got this from - think it was the acupunturist (forgot to mention her earlier) who told me because my AF flow has become lighter since taking clomid the lining of my womb is therefore not thick enough for the embryo to implant. Could the acuputurist be right?  Does the flow of the AF indicate that.

Anyway feel much better after writing this.  
If IVf doesnt work this time - I am going to Alta vista in russia for donor egg. I just hope they have a (very fair skinned dark haired  green eyed)  donor like me - my DP has very black hair tans easily and has blue eyes - would like  a child who looks like both of us. Sounds so vain and a bit flaky reading this - forgive me Im up early DP working away - have to go now and feed hungry cat. 
Enjoy your sunday

Sooze


----------



## susieB

Ps anyone ever heard of Ovulex I copied this from their website thinking of trying it buts it quite expensive and the wording of the blurb is quite suspect. 

Ovulexcan help you to 
plant that seed of love.  This female infertility solution 
blend aids the restoration and balance of hormonal 
functions, nutritional deficiencies and physical problems 
that can keep a woman from being able to have a baby.

This tiny little pill can be the missing link between you 
and your dream of starting a family.  Go to our website 
to order Ovulex and in as little as two weeks, you could 
be expecting.

Logon right now and go to www.ovulex.com to order


Let me know what you think 
sooze


----------



## Lorri

Sooze - So sorry for your BFN, it is very hard to understand why when you try to so hard, the treatment still results in a negative. I hope you manage to feel better soon. I think what your acupuncturist has said is correct, as I read it in the Zita West book that it can thin your lining and dry up CM.  Have you considrered IUI before going for IVF ?  I am by no means knowledgeable about this, as I have had to go straight to ICSI due to male factor problems. Sounds like you are doing all the right things to get yourself healthy ready for another attempt. I have seen ads about ovulex but have no clue about the validity of their claims. Check out the ingredients before you buy, as they must just be the vitamins you should be taking anyway.

Take care  

Lx


----------



## zora

HI Susie  very sorry to hear your news. You do deserve a medal IVF is  a difficult roller-coaster. You are doing the right thing looking after your health . You definitely are allowed to treat yourself after what you've gone through . When you see your consultant you should be able to ask about the size of the lining.  Afraid I don't know much more to suggest except take it easy.
Never heard of ovitrex and personally would tend to be a bit cautious.
Taks care
Z


----------



## susieB

thanks zora and lorri - feel abit better now - thinks its because im up and doingthings after being in bed for so long.

Lorri was interested in what you said about the lining of the womb - do you know how long it takes to be ok again - did Zita West think Clomid was a bad idea for some people? Yes i didnt have any CM the whole time i was taking clomid so that makes sense. Sorry for my ignorance but what is IUI? 
Sorry to hear about your problems - hope things work out for us all.
Incidentally what is ICSI? all you goldies especially seem to know soo much. Its an education reading these boards.
Love 
Sooze
PS think youre right Zora about the ovulex but i can understand how women would cling on to any little hope - to believe all the blurb just bacause they want to believe it could be the magic answer.


----------



## cesca

Hi girls.. I am on a fet treatment and am taking buserelin daily and hrt 3x daily .i woke up this morning and realised I had forgotten to take the buserelin yesterday! Does anyone know if i have mucked up big time or will it not make much difference,it being sunday i can't ring the clinic!I am having a scan tomorrow to check if the lining of my womb is doing what it should. Very nervous i have mucked up!! help!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sooze - so very sorry to hear of your BFN. I know that there is nothing that I can say right now that will make you feel any better, but just wanted to send you  

Lorri - I just wanted to wish you all the very best for EC tomorrow. Here's hoping that you get a bumper crop of eggs.

Sorry no more personals today, as my Dad is very ill in hospital at the moment and I just can't concentrate.....

Jules
xx


----------



## Lorri

Sooze - IUI (Intra-Uterine Insemination) is where they put the sperm into your uterus when you are ovulating. There is an IUI board on here which would be able to tell you more I'm sure just in case I have got some of it wrong. Its a lot less invasive than IVF but the success rates are lower, but I think you take less drugs.  ICSI is IVF where the sperm is injected into the egg rather than mixed and left to get on with it. ICSI is used when there are issues with the male sperm. I am afraid I don't know much more about clomid, the book doesn't go into much detail (its a great book though). It does recommend 500mg of vitamin C per day. It does also mention about not taking it for more than 6 months, and to take a month's break after 3

Cesca - Sorry, I have no idea about the buserelin, good luck with your scan.

Jules - I saw your note on ARGC girls about your Dad, I hope he is going to be OK, it must be a really worrying time for you. Take care.

Lx


----------



## Lorri

Hello Goldies,

Its bad news from me I'm afraid, as I only got 2 eggs from EC today, due to ovulating early. I am very disappointed and feel very low. I feel like its all over already.

Zora - looks like early ovulation could be more common than we thought, I hope not !  Hope you are OK.

I feel like crap to be honest, but dh has been great and is helping by saying all the right things like we will try again, and throw everything at it (though I thought we had this time, all except the acupuncture), may even stay near clinic to minimise stress etc.  

Lx


----------



## zora

If possible stay positive at least you have 2 eggs adn they may go on to produce 2 embryos. Fingers-crossed
Z


----------



## sculley

Lorri - already said it to you but..............stay positive            

Sculleyx


----------



## cesca

hello goldies, Well I had my scan yesterday ( no worries about missing my meds on saturday!)and my womb lining is perfect so defrosting our 2 frosties on wednesday! I have to ring to see if they survived the thaw at 3.00pm This is the last attempt as I can't do it any more ,after 4 failed attemps and one cancelled due to ohss.I have run out of time as i'm 44yrs old .Pleeeeese let them survive!


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!!!

I posted on here a while back but have been waiting to start treatment for a few months now so have mainly just been reading up on you all and checking out how you were all doing!

I was due to go in yesterday for a day 3 FSH  test with a view to getting started, but with my luck, day 1 came 4 days early................and I was in Hongkong!
Phoned the hospital but they said that it was too late and now we have to wait another month!! 

Not very happy but theres absolutely nothing I can do........so Im having chocolate for breakfast! Hmmmmph!

Good luck cesca, everything crossed for you!

Lorri, hope your feeling a little less blue today, as the others have said STAY POSITIVE!!!!!!

Sooze, big hugs honey, so sorry

Jules, so sorry about your dad, hope things are looking up

Hi to everyone else, sorry ive been away so long, look forward to getting back into chatting to you all on a regular basis!!! 

lots of love
yonny xxx


----------



## zora

Good luck cesca lets hope this is the one for you. 
Yonny -sorry to hear your news. Typical, AF can never be relied on and appear at the most inconvenient times. Just take the time to get prepared for next month. Good luck
Lorri - hope you are not too down today after yesterday's shock. Look after yourself
Z


----------



## Lorri

Thanks everyone for your messages of support and positive vibes, I have really appreciated it. No one quite understands like a fellow FF, and its really helpful to talk and share experiences.

Luckily both my eggs fertilised today, so I am hugely relieved, I now just need to wait for the dividing news, but that is the normal amount of worry that we all go through at this stage. I still feel down and not very hopeful about my chances, but at least now there is a glimmer. ET hopefully Thursday, all being well.

Yonny - Isn't that just always the way ! I was due to go away for my wedding anniversary in May, but AF was due so I put it on hold. Of course AF was late, so could have gone. FSH was too high anyway.  Hong Kong is great though isn't it, I went there for a couple of days last year. You have a month to prepare now, rather than rushing into after a long haul trip. Enjoy your chocolate !  Dh brought me an oven-warmed croissant for breakfastt his morning, before going to work. I didn't have the heart to tell him I couldn't face it.

Zora - I will IM you.

Cesca - I am glad missing meds hasn't hindered your chances. Sendingyou loads of      for successful thawing and implantation. 

Sooze - hop you are OK, it takes a while to recover from a BFN, thinking of you.
Lx

Lx


----------



## yonny

Depressed!!

Was due to go back for FSH test next month but a  lovely lady on another thread told me that the hospital we're both under will be having a lab refurb and the last date for treatment would be 15th November this year!

Phoned them up and after a long chat was told that I would be advised to start treatment in January as if I started before,when the clinic was closed I would be slap bang in the middle of treatment!

Im trying to be as philosophical as possible but its really hard!
My 41st birthday is thundering towards me and all I can think of is quality/quantity of eggs etc etc etc as I get older!

I REALLY have to try and be positive.................but I am fed up!! 

sorry for the me post, hope everyone else is  doing ok??

love yonny x


----------



## Lorri

Oh Yonny how very disappointing and frustrating ! What clinic are you at ? Have you considered going elsewhere ?  January seems like such a long time away when you are 40 and approaching 41 (I turned 41 last week so am speaking from experience) and desperate to get going.

I hope  you manage to stay strong

Lx


----------



## Rachel

This way to a new home Goldies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39179.new#new


----------

